# Off-Topic >  Walker Edison Furniture Co. Desk Assembly - Item No. DW48D30

## Downeast Thunder

This video is about my experience with assembling a couple of desks for a local non-profit: Women for Healthy Rural Living. These desks were Item No. DW48D30 made by the Walker Edison Furniture Co.
If you purchase this model, the video will help make more sense of the poor assembly instructions. However in my opinion, the quality (or lack thereof) of these units is perhaps the worst Ive ever encountered with this type of furniture, and I would not recommend purchasing if you havent bought one yet but are considering it.

----------

